# Which ECT sensor to replace on A6 2.7? Are there two? Green one? Blue One?



## johnxyz (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey Guys, 

Really confused on which ECT sensor to replace for code P0118 (Auto Zone). Is it by the firewall or down by the radiator? Do I replace both? Part numbers? Get from dealer or ECSTuning? 2002 A6 2.7T. Thanks.


----------

